
Australian 'Satoshi' filing hundreds of Bitcoin patents - Gatsky
http://theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/australian-bitcoin-founder-craig-wright-filing-for-hundreds-of-patents-related-to-blockchain-20160621-gpo6lk.html
======
andrewclunn
The clearest evidence yet that he's not the real creator of bitcoin.

~~~
internaut
Did you see him at work in that picture?

[http://cdn.lrb.co.uk/assets/edillus/ohag01_3813_04.jpg](http://cdn.lrb.co.uk/assets/edillus/ohag01_3813_04.jpg)

The minute I saw that I was like: Yeah, No.

